
September 9 2001 Assassination - adm4
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_Shah_Massoud
======
adm4
"The attackers claimed to be Belgians originally from Morocco. According to Le
Monde they transited through the municipality of Molenbeek.[122] Their
passports turned out to be stolen and their nationality was later determined
to be Tunisian. Waiting for almost three weeks (during which they also
interviewed Burhanuddin Rabbani and Abdul Rasul Sayyaf) for an interview
opportunity, on September 8, 2001, an aide to Massoud recalls the would-be
suicide attackers "were so worried" and threatened to leave if the interview
did not happen in the next 24 hours (until September 10, 2001). They were
finally granted an interview. During the interview, they set off a bomb
composed of explosives hidden in the camera and in a battery-pack belt.
Commander Massoud died in a helicopter that was taking him to an Indian
military field hospital at Farkhor in nearby Tajikistan.[115] The explosion
also killed Mohammed Asim Suhail, a United Front official, while Mohammad
Fahim Dashty and Massoud Khalili were injured. One of the suicide attackers,
Bouraoui, was killed by the explosion, while Dahmane Abd al-Sattar was
captured and shot while trying to escape." wikipedia

------
rolph
Perhaps the real title [ such as 4hmad 5hah Mass0ud] could be used for this
submission. I beleive this post on its own has merit, as it provides partial
context regarding the state of world affairs at the time of sept, 2001 that
could have fostered a desire for retribution.

~~~
adm4
Thanks, this is my first post. I was had no idea this event took place. Wild
to think about all that was going on at that time. I would change the title if
I could.

~~~
rolph
Im not sure of the time limitations to edit your own post title. There is a
rule regarding editorialized titles, There are two main mods here, dang, and
sctb they may be able to fix it. If titles are modified in such a way as to
induce clicks into a page, thats not allowed. [i think click farming is the
concern] thanks for the reply, now we know you are real.

